# January 2009 Winner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yea! Way to go Daisy! That is such a great picture of her. She looks more than ready for "Open Water Fishing Season" : Congrats to you and your girl Jo Ellen.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

wooohooo wtg daisy girl...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I think that's a great picture.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to Jo and Daisy


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

congrats Daisy!! she looks so beautiful in that pic... you must be so proud of ur girl, Jo


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

WOOHOOO go DAisy!!! You are so beautiful!! xoxo


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations, that sure is one great pic !!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Jo Ellen!!!!!! I just love that photo of Daisy!!!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh Daisy you're beautiful!!!! YEA for you


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

woohooo Jo Ellen!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wavey:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is beautiful!!!!! I love that picture!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Jo and Daisy!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

YAY JO ELLEN AND DAISY!!!!! 

I just love that picture!! she's beautiful!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful shot! It sure is a winner, congratulations.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

YAY for Daisy!!!! That's a WONDERFUL picture and deserved the win!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Daisy, you are simply beautiful! Congratulations!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yes, that is a face I could look at for a month and then some.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Go Daisy! She looks beautiful but we know she'd rather be fishing


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That is a fantastic picture!! Congrats!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Jo Ellen!! And Daisy!! 

Suprised she hasn't responded yet to this!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Daisy and JoEllen. That is an amazing and beautiful shot of her. I cant wait to see her fishing pictures this year.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Jo Ellen and Daisy!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Jo! Daisy looks beautiful


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! That is SOME photo! And what a pretty pup--but then you knew that! Way to go Jo and Daisy!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to go Daisy. that's such a nice picture.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great subject, great picture!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful picture JO & Daisy. Congratulations!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

*THANK YOU !!!!* I am so pleased! Thank you to everyone who voted for her and to everyone for participating. 

I am really flattered !! I know these contests are hard to win, there's just so many truly GReat photographs. We all have such beautiful dogs, I'm proud to know I have one too :heartbeat

Fishing pics ... now we're talkin !!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She IS a beauty Jo...you and Daisy go fishin? do you have pics?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do I have fishing pics LOL ... only like a million


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Yay Daisy! What a beautiful picture...congrats!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That is a beautiful picture! Congratulations Jo Ellen and Daisy!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats Jo Ellen!!!!!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*What a gorgeous shot of Daisy!*



Jo Ellen said:


> *THANK YOU !!!!* I am so pleased! Thank you to everyone who voted for her and to everyone for participating.
> 
> I am really flattered !! I know these contests are hard to win, there's just so many truly GReat photographs. We all have such beautiful dogs, I'm proud to know I have one too :heartbeat
> 
> Fishing pics ... now we're talkin !!


WTG!!! Great first winner of the year!!!


----------



## Bowhuntah (Jan 13, 2008)

Im must agree that is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo Daisy Girl!! I knew You would Win!! Can I order a 2009 Calendar already? 

Does she have Fishing Pic's...I love this one:


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats Jo, that is a great picture of Daisy


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

That is a fabulous picture!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats and it's about time! That photo DESERVES to be on a calendar - though I'd really like to see it on the cover - I'll have to settle for January! :

Congrats JoEllen and Daisy - well deserved!


----------

